# need replacement garbage disposal



## frederic (Feb 14, 2010)

I need a replacement disposal,3/4 to 1 hp size. Are there any preferences for waste king or insinkerator brands with respect to reliability, power and ease of installation issues. Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## majakdragon (Feb 15, 2010)

I have always been a fan of Insinkerator disposals. Heavy duty and powerful. I have not heard of any complaints for them.


----------



## Redwood (Feb 15, 2010)

I really like the Insinkerator Evolution product line.


----------



## frederic (Feb 15, 2010)

Kenmore, KitchenAid are made by Insinkerator.  Are there any pros or cons to these brands?  I've heard that these re-branded versions are sometimes inferior to the "original model".  Is there any truth to this ?


----------



## FLGarageDoors (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm also a fan of Insinkerator and have never had any issues. I haven't heard anything bad about Kenmore or Kitchenaid models and they seem to be usually highly rated by Consumer Reports. I can't offer any advice on any specific models though.


----------



## Plumbing And Lighting (Feb 16, 2010)

Insinkerator is the best.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 16, 2010)

Get one that reverses the rotation direction so it clears jams easily.


----------



## frederic (Feb 18, 2010)

I ordered a 1 hp kitchenaid superba today on-line after seeing one at a local store.  After reading the comments and suggestions in this forum, I decided to go with this one due to its reputation and solid appearance. Also, I researched the reviews on amazon and epinion.coms and found a majority of positive comments about this one and kitchenaid in general. I'll let the forum know how it works in a few days after the install.            Thanks for the suggestions


----------



## Redwood (Feb 18, 2010)

frederic said:


> I ordered a 1 hp kitchenaid superba today on-line after seeing one at a local store.  After reading the comments and suggestions in this forum, I decided to go with this one due to its reputation and solid appearance. Also, I researched the reviews on amazon and epinion.coms and found a majority of positive comments about this one and kitchenaid in general. I'll let the forum know how it works in a few days after the install.            Thanks for the suggestions



So you bought a 1-hp Insinkerator with red paint and a label on it...


----------



## frederic (Feb 18, 2010)

I knew it was an insinkerator rebranded, but I also saved over $50 buying it online.


----------



## frederic (Feb 21, 2010)

Installed today in one hour. Works great, quiet and powerful.  Thanks for the help


----------

